# Skill Challenge to Change Attitudes



## Burchard (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm gearing up to run WotBS for my gaming group, having just completed a grand-scale campaign using Goodman Games' Punjar adventures. I'm pouring over the campaign guide and first module and gearing up to start in a few weeks. I even bought some gaming paper to make some carefully drawn maps beforehand. I hope my battlemat doesn't mind too much!

Anyway, I was wondering how the whole "Skill Challenge to Change Attitudes" mechanic has worked for people. I think it sounds like a great idea, but does it become tedious or bog down the pace?

Myself and one other player almost prefer diplomacy and roleplaying to hack and slash, but we have some "unenlightened" players that prefer to answer every NPC conversation with a head butt and drawn sword! I want to provide a good medium, but I'm wondering how others have handled this.

Thanks!


----------

